# Hyatt Booking and Cancellation Fees



## hcarman (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a very basic question, but I have scoured the internet, the Hyatt Residence Club site, and Tug - and have not found my answer.

We are new Hyatt owners - 2014 will be our first use year.

We opted to split our week and use part at our home resort - the other part was converted to Club Use Points.  However, what I can't find is what the fee is to use the remaining points to book another reservation.  I had heard there was a fee.  I also heard the fee may be more if I am booking a split week.  What is the fee?

Also, what is the cancellation policy?  I seem to remember if you cancel more than 60 days out, you get your points back at full value.  If not, they go into the Limited Club Use Period?  But, is there a cancellation fee?  And do you lose the initial booking fee and have to pay another when you make your new reservation?  Which could make a cancellation somewhat costly.

Again, thanks for any help you can give me.  I am sure the answer is out there - I just haven't found it.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 16, 2013)

hcarman said:


> This is a very basic question, but I have scoured the internet, the Hyatt Residence Club site, and Tug - and have not found my answer.
> 
> We are new Hyatt owners - 2014 will be our first use year.
> 
> ...



Your first reservation per year is free.

All subsequent transactions incur a fee:

$39	Transaction Fee
$49	Cancellation Fee
$129	Hyatt Gold Passport Exchange Fee (not relevant for resale buyers)
$29	Guest Certificate
$40	Returned Check Fee
$35	Split Week Fee (Paid directly to the resort upon departure*)
*Excluding Hyatt Main Street Station, Highlands Inn, a Hyatt Residence Club Resort, and Hyatt Grand Aspen.

This is from the owners section of the Hyatt Residence Club website.  Here's the link:
https://www.hyatt.com/vacations/clubhouse/faqs_fees.jsp#1

H


----------



## Kal (Aug 16, 2013)

*Fees*

Here are some of the fees:

Reserve HRPP unit = $0
Reserve points unit (full week) = $39
Reserve points unit (split week) = $35
Cancel reservation = $49
Guest certificate = $29
Transfer points to Interval = $0
Cancel policy: All the points associated with that specific reservation will be restored.  The restored points will be subject to the same CUP/LCUP time restrictions as if they were never used.  As an example, if those points are scheduled to go into CUP in say 2 weeks, you would need to CONFIRM a new reservation within 2 weeks.  Otherwise, those points will move into LCUP.  All fees associated with the original reservation are not refunded.

You are correct, making reservations that will ultimately be cancelled can get costly.  The only saving grace is the time lag from when the reservation fee is charged and when the cancel fee is charged.  For many owners who own a single unit/week, they may not have enough points to make multiple "what if" reservations, so the fee impact is not so much.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 16, 2013)

Kal said:


> Here are some of the fees:
> 
> Reserve HRPP unit = $0
> Reserve points unit (full week) = $39
> ...



Not to split hairs, but my understanding up until this year was that there was no fee to reserve all or any part of your deeded week (and only your deeded week).  However I did not reserve my deeded week this year and instead booked another HRC resort.  There was no transaction fee and I was told your first reservation per year is free even if it's not at your home resort.  Maybe my booking agent was befuddled and I got away with something.  But based on that interaction my understanding is first reservation into any available unit is free as long as points are in HRPP.

H


----------



## hcarman (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I am usually pretty good at finding information online, but my searches did not reveal anything other than maintenance fees.  I appreciate your help.  I will see what happens when I go to make my first reservation - whether it is free or not.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 16, 2013)

hcarman said:


> Thanks guys!  I am usually pretty good at finding information online, but my searches did not reveal anything other than maintenance fees.  I appreciate your help.  I will see what happens when I go to make my first reservation - whether it is free or not.



Make sure you get set up on the Hyatt Residence Club website if you haven't already.  Very useful for searching for units, booking units, setting up wait lists, looking up rules, points requirements, fees etc.

H


----------



## Kal (Aug 16, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Not to split hairs, but my understanding up until this year was that there was no fee to reserve all or any part of your deeded week (and only your deeded week). However I did not reserve my deeded week this year and instead booked another HRC resort. There was no transaction fee and I was told your first reservation per year is free even if it's not at your home resort. Maybe my booking agent was befuddled and I got away with something. But based on that interaction my understanding is first reservation into any available unit is free as long as points are in HRPP.
> 
> H


 
I'll have to go back and sort thru my fees for the last year.  I never use my HRPP unit-weeks, so the reservations are always in CUP.  Best I can tell I pay a fee for every CUP reservation, even if it is the first for those points.  Even more, the fee is $45 and not $39.  Seems to me there was a fee change not long ago.


----------



## hcarman (Aug 16, 2013)

*Another Hyatt question*

With Bluegreen you can rent additional points from Bluegreen if you need them for a reservation.  With Marriott Destination Club points, if you are short points for a reservation - there are folks online that will rent you a block of points (for a fee) which you can use.  I don't think you can transfer points in Hyatt, like you can in Marriott, but is there a way to obtain additional points if you are short for your reservation?  For example, we booked a 4 night stay - we would really like to stay an extra two nights and it is available - but we are 200 points short.  So, was wondering if there were any options - other than shelling out cash (and no owner's discount available).
Thanks!


----------



## Kal (Aug 16, 2013)

Basically, no you cannot get additional points very easily.  That's why it's best to purchase a unit that provides lots of points.  2000 is very nice, 2200 is great!  It's very difficult if a person only has 1400 points.


----------



## bdh (Aug 16, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Not to split hairs, but my understanding up until this year was that there was no fee to reserve all or any part of your deeded week (and only your deeded week).  However I did not reserve my deeded week this year and instead booked another HRC resort.  There was no transaction fee and I was told your first reservation per year is free even if it's not at your home resort.  Maybe my booking agent was befuddled and I got away with something.  But based on that interaction my understanding is first reservation into any available unit is free as long as points are in HRPP.
> 
> H



The 1st HRPP week reservation is free, but there is a cost for a 2nd HRPP week res.  While the "1st and 2nd HRPP" res sounds a little odd, but that is what you could/would have if you have a lock off type unit and wanted to split the week - IE: you'd book the 1 bd portion of your HRPP and it would be free - then you'd book the studio portion of your HRPP and there would be a res fee.  

The res fee does vary depending on how its made - booking online is a few bucks cheaper than on the phone.  Note that you cannot make a double HRPP res via the website (it just doesn't have that option built into it) - so you have to do that over the phone.  If you remind them that a double HRPP res cannot be made online, they will reduce the res fee to the online rate in lieu of the call in rate.


----------



## hcarman (Aug 16, 2013)

Kal said:


> Basically, no you cannot get additional points very easily.  That's why it's best to purchase a unit that provides lots of points.  2000 is very nice, 2200 is great!  It's very difficult if a person only has 1400 points.



We actually have 1800 points and we purchased at a resort that we want to go to a lot -it wasn't just for trading - so we don't have the lowest maintenance fees in town.  But, we do want to try out some other Hyatt resorts that we have not traded into through Interval yet.  We are using 4 nights at our home resort, another 4 nights in Key West, and we have some points left - just not enough to get another couple of nights in Key West during peak season.  So, all in all, we can't complain too much.
Our home resort booking was free, but our reservation in Key West was $39 - as you indicated.
Thanks.


----------



## lizap (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you mean 1880?  We have 1880 with our purchase at High Sierra.  Very happy with this amount...




hcarman said:


> We actually have 1800 points and we purchased at a resort that we want to go to a lot -it wasn't just for trading - so we don't have the lowest maintenance fees in town.  But, we do want to try out some other Hyatt resorts that we have not traded into through Interval yet.  We are using 4 nights at our home resort, another 4 nights in Key West, and we have some points left - just not enough to get another couple of nights in Key West during peak season.  So, all in all, we can't complain too much.
> Our home resort booking was free, but our reservation in Key West was $39 - as you indicated.
> Thanks.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 19, 2013)

You can borrow points if the reservation is within 60 days and you should be getting new allotment later this year.  I done it once before.


----------

